# Daiwa Emblem X 5000 T



## Pilkman (17. September 2003)

Hi Leute,

ich hab mal ne Frage zu der oben genannten Rolle. Ich habe mir die Daiwa Emblem X 500 T für´s Karpfenangeln ausgeschaut, weil ich ein günstiges Modell mit ner größeren Schnurfassung benötigt habe. Ne Freilauf muss es bei mir nicht sein, da ich meist mit geschlossenem Bügel und geöffneter Bremse angel, die Spule beim Anschlag festhalte und dann die Bremse erst im Drill fester ziehe. 
Kurzum, was mich aber bei einigen Tests im Laden gestört hat, ist der Fakt, dass sich die Spule auch bei absolut geöffneter Bremse wesentlich schwerer dreht und Schnur freigibt, als ich das von anderen Rollen zum Beispiel kleinerer Grösse gewöhnt bin. 
Hat das bei Euch schon mal zu Problemen mit der X 5000 T geführt, d.h. wurde die Rute schon mal vom Pod gerissen oder habt ihr diese Schwergängigkeit anderweitig in den Griff bekommen? 
Mir ist das übrigens nicht nur bei der X 5000 T aufgefallen sondern auch bei den höherwertigeren Ausführungen der DAIWA Emblem-Reihe wie X-A oder Z.

Bin gespannt auf Eure Postings! #h 

Pilkman


----------



## Geraetefetischist (17. September 2003)

Hi,
hab jahrelang die Daiwa Tournament so gefischt. Nie Probleme. Viele die ich kenne Fischen die Emblems beim Karpfenangeln, dass da ne Rute vom Pod gerissen wurde ist mir nicht bekannt. Die Durchmesserstarke Spule kriegt bei schnurzug aber auch ein ganz anderes Drehmoment ab, als kleinere Spulen, daher hebt sich die Straffere Bremse wieder auf. Mit den Tournaments konnte bei ganz geöffneter Bremse auch schon mal die Spule überlaufen beim Run.

Nach ein Paarmal fischen werden die Bremsen auch etwas leichtgängiger.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## McKay (17. September 2003)

Moin Pilkman,
Ich denke das die Daiwa Emblem XT Serie eher was zum Brandungsangeln ist.Ich fische noch die goldfarbene Erstauflage 
als 6000èr seit über 6 Jahre ausgiebig ohne je Probleme gehabt 
zu haben.Vor kurzem habe ich mir die 4500èr gekauft und war
überrascht wie leicht die Bremse im Gegensatz zu der 6000`er
läuft.Ich denke je größer die Emblem XT,desto schwergängiger
die Bremse.
Gruß
McKay


----------



## Pilkman (18. September 2003)

Hi McKay,

naja, die Anforderungen sind beim Brandungsangeln und beim Karpfenangeln bzgl. der Schnurkapazität und der teilweise erforderlichen Weitwürfe ja ähnlich. Gutes Beispiel ist hier auch Penn, wo es die eigentlichen baugleichen Modelle Surf- und Carpmaster gibt. Ich kenn außerdem auch viele, die von den EMBLEM´s beim Karpfenangeln begeistert sind. Tja, und da es die XT´s gerade überall recht günstig gibt und das ja keine schlechten Rollen sind, wollte ich auch mal zuschlagen. Wie gesagt, das einzige, was mich ein bißchen irritierte, war die schwergängige Spule bei völlig gelöster Bremse. Hier hat mich das Argument vom Gerätefeti aber etwas beruhigt, dass aufgrund des Spulendurchmessers bei Schnurabzug ein ganz anderer Hebel wirkt... klingt irgendwie logisch für mich... ))

Pilkman


----------



## Andreas Michael (18. September 2003)

Also ich fische die 6000er XT serie schon einige Jahre sowohl fürs Brandungsangeln als auch Karpfenangeln aber nicht immer nur wenn weite würfe angesagt sind und hier habe ich noch nie probleme gehabt fische genauso wie Du Bügel zu Bremse auf und der Abzug geht echt leicht, denke das das Fett in der Rolle sich erst einarbeiten muss 2/3 x einholen dann gehts wohl .
Also ich bin absolut überzeugt von der Emblem - Serie


----------



## Pilkman (18. September 2003)

Ich werde es dann mal auf nen Versuch ankommen lassen und mir die 5000er EMBLEM XT bestellen. 
Nochmal ne Frage zur Schnurfassung: Ich glaub, die 5000er Spule faßt 220 Meter 0,45er Mono (Angabe Katalog Daiwa). Kann mir jemand aus Erfahrung sagen, wieviel Meter 0,30 bzw. 0,31 ich auf so´ne Spule raufbekomm? Ich weiss, es gibt etliche Betrachtungen zur Berechnung der theoretischen Schnurfassung bei anderen Schnurdurchmessern im Board, aber die haben in der Praxis bei mir noch nie richtig hingehauen... 

Danke noch- bzw. schonmal für Eure Postings!!!

Pilkman


----------



## Andreas Michael (18. September 2003)

Würde sagen 150 meter mehr bei 31er


----------



## Pilkman (18. September 2003)

Hmm, so hätte ich rein theoretisch auch gedacht. Aber wenn ich dann auf meine 4000er Daiwa Regal schaue, wird das alles wieder umgeworfen. ;-) Da sollen nämlich angeblich 190 Meter einer 0,35er raufpassen. Bespult hab ich sie aber mit exakt 320 Metern einer 0,31er Mono. ???????

Pilkman


----------



## Andreas Michael (18. September 2003)

Naja war ja nur theoretisch bei meinen soll auch 35er 570meter draufpassen und habe exat 500m 30er und dann ca.300m 27er


----------



## Pilkman (18. September 2003)

Na, mal testen. Ich wollte nämlich mindestens 500 Meter einer 0,31 raufbekommen. Ansonsten müßte ich wohl das nächstgrößere Modell, die EMBLEM X 5500 T nehmen. Aber ich denke, die 5000er sollte schon reichen.
Falls noch irgend jemand Erfahrungen mit der Schnurfassung der 5000er bei 0,31 bzw. 0,30er gemacht hat, bitte posten! 

Pilkman


----------



## McKay (18. September 2003)

Moin,
Ich hab mal auf meine Bedienungsanleitung der XT 4500 geschaut,demnach fasst die XT 5000  -370 Meter Schnur der
Stärke 0,35mm.Ich denke wenn Du 0,31 Schnur nehmen willst,das Du etwas über 400 Meter aufspulen kannst.
Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Pilkman (19. September 2003)

Hi McKay,

hab doch nochmal diese "Volumenformel" aus´m Board bemüht und bin da auf ne theoretische Schnurfassung der 5000er von ca. 470 Metern gekommen. Okay, ist ein Näherungswert, aber es deckt sich ja auch mit Deinen Vermutungen und den Erfahrungen der anderen. Denke, dass mir dass trotzdem reicht, auch wenn wir die Montagen beim Karpfenangeln weit rausfahren. Hab dann ja immer noch ca. 150 Meter Reserve.

Danke nochmal an alle!!!

Pilkman


----------



## Pilkman (24. September 2003)

So, die bestellten EMBLEM-Rollen in der 5000er Grösse sind gestern geliefert worden. Hat etwas länger gedauert, aber was lange währt...  
Hab die Rollen gleich mit ´ner Big Game Specimen in 0,31mm bespult und dabei nebenbei meinen Linecounter von Ryobi mitlaufen lassen. Und was soll ich sagen, auf die Spulen der 5000er EMBLEMs sind je 600 Meter von der Big Game rauf gegangen!!! Das hat meine Erwartungen doch ziemlich übertroffen, denn 600 Meter sind nun wirklich mehr als genuch... :q 

Wollte die genaue Info nur für alle Interessierten nochmal nachliefern.

Pilkman


----------

